# Inexpensive Hanging T5HO



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Yet another search button win:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/97622-par-data-selecting-t5ho-light.html

Thanks Hoppy!


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

hey hey! that's the same light I am running over my 16 gallon. I am extremely pleased with it so far.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 2, 2010)

Would it be a really bad idea to gut the standard fixtures that come with tanks and retro fit them with one of these kits? I worry about the heat, but I've never owned a t-5 fixture.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Easy + cheap + effective = awesome!

The two wood strips could be replaced with a board spanning both brackets, which would give you a shelf. I'm always looking for ways to make more storage space. :hihi:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

These hydroponics lights are a great option. Nice post!


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

That is a great price! the reflector looks especially nice.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Would it be a really bad idea to gut the standard fixtures that come with tanks and retro fit them with one of these kits? I worry about the heat, but I've never owned a t-5 fixture.


Welcome Catherine! 

It does not really matter which type of fixture you hang. What does matter is that you mount it securely. 

I hung this one mainly to reduce light intensity because the bulb is a T5HO. You would most likely not need to hang a stock hood because they are T8s, which have a much lower light output.

The fixture barely gets warm. A hanging fixture would be much better at temperature reduction than one directly on top of the tank.



> The two wood strips could be replaced with a board spanning both brackets, which would give you a shelf. I'm always looking for ways to make more storage space.


It's always nice to have more storage but we like the bare look. Plus, I didn't go heavy duty on the anchors because the whole setup couldn't weigh more than a few pounds.

Thanks!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I am going to have to try this out...

Since I live in the "Emerald Triangle", I have a laundry list of hydroponic stores in my area.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad you found out about these! Ripariumnists have been using them seccesfully for a while, and they are AWESOME! Nice job hanging it BTW!


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

How do you make sure that the light will be hanging in the right position in relation to the tank? I'm afraid to drill holes in the ceiling and find out that the light hangs a little bit off from the middle of the tank.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I think doing it in the wall is a little less difficult then the ceiling.

What I would do myself is hang a string with some weight on the bottom to the edges of the tank. Make a small mark on the ceiling where this is. Then mark the middle of that measurement Then measure from the wall to where ever the hole in the light fixture for the cable or chain is, and measure that from the ceiling.  Last step for me when then be finding out where the whole is from the side of the tank. Mark that on the ceiling, and find the meeting points and mark. That's just me though.


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats an awesome DIY man!

Now put a black background on that tank and watch it shine :icon_twis:hihi:

btw... in case you didnt notice, I like black backgrounds :tongue:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> How do you make sure that the light will be hanging in the right position in relation to the tank? I'm afraid to drill holes in the ceiling and find out that the light hangs a little bit off from the middle of the tank.


I found my tape measure, an old level, and a pencil did the job quite well. I ended up marking the wall up a few times to get it just right and level.

If you are mounting it on the ceiling, Nikki's idea is probably the simplest.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Thumbs up! I like it!


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Hyzer. I'm going to probably try one of these myself.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Hyzer said:


>


Wow!! This is what I need for my 29 gallon tank. Looks like it would work for my low tech tank and still grow a lilly plant. Cheapest good light I have seen. Another good point is, from what I read, that the T5HO bulbs last longer than any other bulbs. Bulbs for 24 in can be found locally. T5 24 in fixture in HomeDepot doesn't have replacement bulbs. How high is the light from the substrate?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Hyzer said:


> I visited a local hydroponics shop and found a 24" T5HO fixture. The best part about this lighting setup is how simple it is to adjust the height.


What parts make the light adjustable? Did the part come with the light fixture?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> How high is the light from the substrate?


After some recent adjustment, 27".


> What parts make the light adjustable? Did the part come with the light fixture?


I am using coated wire with some screw in fasteners. I don't know exactly the name for this setup at the hardware store, so a pic is included. A chain would work as well.

Everything below the wire came with the light fixture.









I made some changes to the tank recently which I will post in my low tech journal.


----------



## vstone (Jul 15, 2010)

beast dude, Im going to use this light as well. thanks


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have suggestion some to do what you are doing. Many say T5HO is a bad idea. So any algae problems?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> I have suggestion some to do what you are doing. Many say T5HO is a bad idea. So any algae problems?


 The problem with suggesting T5HOs to some people is that they may not know how high you actually need to mount it in order to get lowish intensity.

No algae problems with this tank. Even without all the salvinia, I wasn't having any major algae issues. Its actually extremely easy to care for this tank as I only top it off and clean the sponge every few weeks. Nutrients come from fish poop and osmocote-cicles.

The only problem I have with this setup is the wattage being used. I'm using 24 watts when I could be getting it done with less, closer to the top of the tank. You can see how high I've raised it. A bit wasteful when compared to T5NO or LEDs.


----------



## cblwry (Sep 15, 2010)

This is just too cool. Good job!!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the link to this hilde and guys if you can't find it. they have a website
http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=6706
http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8880
also they have a dealer locator to help you find where to buy


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Crispino Ramos said:


> How do you make sure that the light will be hanging in the right position in relation to the tank?





msnikkistar said:


> I think doing it in the wall is a little less difficult then the ceiling.
> 
> What I would do myself is hang a string with some weight on the bottom to the edges of the tank. Make a small mark on the ceiling where this is. Then mark the middle of that measurement Then measure from the wall to where ever the hole in the light fixture for the cable or chain is, and measure that from the ceiling. Last step for me when then be finding out where the whole is from the side of the tank. Mark that on the ceiling, and find the meeting points and mark. That's just me though.


'Plumb Bob' = Exact transfer of point to point line center from ceiling to tank top. 
(You can Google it) Tanks on the left (excuse the mess plz)









Sun Blaze hydro 54WT5HO $55.00
Price saving and great reflectors. Fixtures just aren't as fancy. Good value though.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

msnikkistar said:


> I think doing it in the wall is a little less difficult then the ceiling.
> 
> What I would do myself is hang a string with some weight on the bottom to the edges of the tank. Make a small mark on the ceiling where this is. Then mark the middle of that measurement Then measure from the wall to where ever the hole in the light fixture for the cable or chain is, and measure that from the ceiling. Last step for me when then be finding out where the whole is from the side of the tank. Mark that on the ceiling, and find the meeting points and mark. That's just me though.


This is the way to do it. I call the device a plumb bob. Pretty much a pointed weight on a string. 

You could also set the fixture on the tank in the position you wanted and hang the bob exactly over the hooks or screw holes and mark that on the ceiling. But if you have the tank on an angle from the wall, your fixture will be too.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

msnikkistar said:


> I think doing it in the wall is a little less difficult then the ceiling.


I second that! For having neck problems I wouldn't want to have to bend my neck to get holes drilled and hang the light. 

Perhaps that is why most hand it from the ceiling or anchor a device to the stand to hang it.


----------

